#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  عصام كابو في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك عصام كابو..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلا بيكي يا بوكي.. بجد انا الأسعد بوجودي معاكي.. وفعلاً وحشتني الموضوعات دي واللقاءات الممتعة مع اعضاء المنتدي اللي اتعودنا نتابعها معاكي من زمان


بداية يا ريت تعرفنا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

يااااااااااه دي حاجة مر عليها وقت طويل.. بس انا فاكرها كويس جداً.. في يوم من ايام شهر مايو عام 2005 كنت بادور في النت عن اخبار تخص حميد الشاعري (و هو بالمناسبة اكتر مطرب باحب اسمعه من زمان ولغاية دلوقتي) المهم روحت على الحاج جوجل و كتبت اسم حميد الشاعري وروحت دايس على سيرش.. فكان اول موضوع طلع لي موضوع عن حميد في منتدى ابناء مصر وكانت كاتباه عضوة في المنتدي على ما أذكر اسمها سمسمة قرأت الموضوع كله.. ولفت نظري المنتدى فقمت بجولة وحسيت اني عايز ارد في بعض الموضوعات فقمت بالتسجيل في المنتدى ودي كانت اول مرة في حياتي اسجل عضوية في منتدى على النت وبدأت اشارك.. بس لقيتني من غير ما اشعر باشارك حصرياً في قاعة الرياضة واستمر الحال كام شهر كده.. وبعدين قررت اني اتفسح شوية في المنتدى.. وكان اول الموضوعات اللي شاركت فيها كان موضوع كرسي التعارف والمفاجأة بقى ان العضوة بوكي بوكي هي اللي كانت قاعدة على الكرسي.. شوفتي بقى ازاي الدنيا صغيرة هههههههههههه
يا محاسن الصدف 



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

اول وقفة هاتكون طبعأ مع قاعة الرياضة موطني الاصلي.. حيث نشأت و ترعرعت 
ملف بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا 2006
زي ما قولت قبل كده قاعة الرياضة هي موطني الاصلي.. و كنت و لازلت اقضي فيها معظم اوقاتي بالمنتدى و باستمتع جداً بالمشاركة فيها و التواصل مع الاعضاء من خلالها.
اما بقى الموضوع ده.. فانا باعتز بيه جداً لان من خلاله حصلت على اول تكريم لي في المنتدى بأن مُنحت جائزة اوسكار ابناء مصر فى اول نسخة من المسابقة و التي تم تغيير اسمها فيما بعد الى جائزة حورس ابناء مصر


ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

مواقف كثيرة جداً لكن دائما عندما يذكر اسم المنتدى اتذكر لقائاتي مع اصدقائي فى المنتدي عندما اكون متواجد بمصر و التي على الرغم من قلتها الا انني استمتعت بها جداً خاصة السحور في رمضان قبل الماضي.. كان يوم.. بجد تحفة 


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
اقولها لـ بنت شهريار.. عمرو صالح.. محمود زايد.. نوسة.. بسنت.. حنان.. سامح عطية
يااااااااه.. اعضاء كتير غايبين كانوا معانا و اتمنى عودتهم 

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
الحمد لله لست على خلاف مع أي احد على الاطلاق

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
بدون مجاملة اقولها لـ ريهام محمود

 ربنا يخليك يا عصام

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
حبيبي الزمالكاوي.. حسام عمر

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
اقولها لـ بسنت.. بجد محتاجينك


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

موقف حدث مع ابن طيبة و الحمد لله سوء التفاهم زال و اصبحنا صديقين حميمين


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

برضه قاعة الرياضة.. مش بقولك موطني الاصلي 
و الموضوع هو
مسابقة ** حزورة.. فزورة.. شخصيات رياضية مشهورة **
الموضوع ده انا باعتز بيه بجد لاني تعبت فيه جداًَ جداً.. و ذكرياتي الجميلة معه كثيرة جداً..
اولا حرصت ان الموضوع مش بس يكون مجرد فزورة.. فكنت باقدم معلومات كثيرة عن الشخصيات الرياضية المطلوبة و كانت الشخصيات متنوعة.. ابطال رياضين في العاب رياضية مختلفة.. وكانوا مش بس مصريين و عرب لكن كمان شخصيات عالمية.. فكنت باقدم المعلومة على شكل فزورة.. و اجمل ما كان في الموضوع هو التفاف الاعضاء و تجمعهم و ترقبهم لطرح الاسئلة و حرصهم على سرعة الرد.. لدرجة ان بعض الاعضاء كانوا بيردوا قبل مرور دقيقة على طرح السؤال

أعتقد ده الموضوع اللي لما سامح كان بينزل السؤال انا بعرف احله بسرعة وسامح بقى مستغرب ومش عايز ينزل الأسئلة بعد كده 


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

الحقيقة مش هقدر احدد رد بعينه... علشان أكون منصف


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

دمج بعض القاعات ذات الطابع المتشابه .. لان انا بصراحة شايف ان كثرة القاعات بتشتت الاعضاء

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

اعتقد انه انشاء قاعات الوطن العربي 


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

حرية التعبير عن الرأي هي مبدأ انساني.. لكن حرية التعبير يجب ان تتوقف عند حدود المساس بكرامة وحقوق الأخرين.. بمعني ادق.. عبر كما يحلو لك وانتقد كما تشاء.. انتقد الرأي.. انتقد التصرف.. لكن بدون تجريح وسب الطرف الاخر.. وبدون القاء التهم جزافاً بدون دليل.. 

ووقت حدوث ذلك ينبغي التدخل او الديكتاتورية ( و ان كنت لا اتفق مع التسمية ) و ذلك حرصا على كرامة و حقوق الطرف الاخر


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

أولاً:كل الاعضاء و المشرفين و المراقبين و المشرفين العموم: المنتدى محتاج نشاطكم و مشاركاتكم و تواجدكم

ثانياً:عضو..
اخت ضابط شرطة: فين النشاط بتاع زمان؟؟!!
عمرو صالح و محمود زايد: وحشتوووووني جداً

مشرف..
حسام عمر: من وقت ما عصام كابو سجل بالمنتدى و الأهلي بيفوز على الزمالك.. اتمنى انك مش تكون تتمنى شطب عضويتي 

احمد ناصر: عايزين مواضيع جميلة زي زمان

مشرفي قاعة المناقشات و بالأخص جيهان محمد على: كان الله في عونكم بجد.. بس معلش طبيعة القاعة هي الاختلاف فى الرأي

مشرف عام..ابن البلد: ربنا يعينك.. إحنا معاك حتى يعود المنتدى افضل مما كان


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟
وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء

أحمر.. أبيض.. أسود
الموضوع ده قريب من نفسي قوي.. انا عملته قبل حدوث الثورة بعام كامل.. و كنت اتمنى اني اشوف التفاف الشعب المصري حول رمز الوطن.. علم مصر الغالية.. و احتفائهم به و تقديرهم و تعزيزهم له.. و لما حدثت الثورة و شوفت قد ايه علم مصر بكافة الأشكال و الاحجام بقى موجود في كل مكان.. مش قادر اوصف لك انا كنت سعيد قد ايه 


كل الشكر لك عصام كابو على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

انا كمان باشكرك يا بوكي على الاستضافة و بجد انا استمتعت جداً بالحديث معاكي.. و يارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير 

  

ونلتقي معكم الأحد 20 نوفمبر مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## nariman

دكتور عصام ..نقيب الأهلوية في أبناء مصر  :: 

منور والله  :f:  :f: 





> و الموضوع هو
> ]مسابقة ** حزورة.. فزورة.. شخصيات رياضية مشهورة **
> الموضوع ده انا باعتز بيه بجد لاني تعبت فيه جداًَ جداً.. و ذكرياتي الجميلة معه كثيرة جداً..
> اولا حرصت ان الموضوع مش بس يكون مجرد فزورة.. فكنت باقدم معلومات كثيرة عن الشخصيات الرياضية المطلوبة و كانت الشخصيات متنوعة.. ابطال رياضين في العاب رياضية مختلفة.. وكانوا مش بس مصريين و عرب لكن كمان شخصيات عالمية.. فكنت باقدم المعلومة على شكل فزورة.. و اجمل ما كان في الموضوع هو التفاف الاعضاء و تجمعهم و ترقبهم لطرح الاسئلة و حرصهم على سرعة الرد.. لدرجة ان بعض الاعضاء كانوا بيردوا قبل مرور دقيقة على طرح السؤال
> 
> أعتقد ده الموضوع اللي لما سامح كان بينزل السؤال انا بعرف احله بسرعة وسامح بقى مستغرب ومش عايز ينزل الأسئلة بعد كده 
> /]


الموضوع ده كل ما افتكره أموت من الضحك
أنا كسبت فيه أكثر من 15 حلقة أعتقد..وكل يوم أقول بلاش أجاوب النهارده أسيب السؤال 
وألاقيه وقع عندي برضه ههههههههههههههههه
عملت فيه رقم قياسي زي محمد الدعيع كده  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*عصـــــــــــــــــــام*
 :: 
حبيبى يا عص
 :: 
من أجمل شخصيات المنتدى عصام
بأحبك جدا جدا على المستوى الشخصى والإنسانى
وبأفرح جدا لما بأقرأ موضوعاتك أو مشاركاتك
وتغمرنى السعادة حينما نتواصل فى أى من موضوعات المنتدى
لم تسنح لى الفرصة أن أقابلك وجها لوجه لكن مكانتك محفورة فى قلبى
بالنسبة لطلبك منا التواجد والمشاركة فأوعدك إن شاء الله أن أعود للتواجد المكثف بدءا من أول ديسمبر إن شاء الله
وبالنسبة للموضوعات حاضر يا دكتور من عينيا الإتنين
سعدت جدا بمحطتك الجميلة دى
وشرفت بإنك ذكرت إسمى وشهادتك عن موضوعاتى وسام على صدرى
ربنا يديم المحبة والتواصل بيننا يا صاحبى
 ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهلا ومرحباً بك عصام كابو..
> اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلا بيكي يا بوكي.. بجد انا الأسعد بوجودي معاكي.. وفعلاً وحشتني الموضوعات دي واللقاءات الممتعة مع اعضاء المنتدي اللي اتعودنا نتابعها معاكي من زمان
> 
> 
> ...


*شكراً يا بوكي على اتاحة الفرصة لي للحوار معاكي  في احد مواضيعك اللي دايما باشم فيها رائحة الجو العائلي* 
*
و يا رب دايما نتجمع معاكي و مع مواضيعك اللذيذة 
تقبلي تحياتي 
*

----------


## عصام كابو

> دكتور عصام ..نقيب الأهلوية في أبناء مصر 
> 
> منور والله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الموضوع ده كل ما افتكره أموت من الضحك
> أنا كسبت فيه أكثر من 15 حلقة أعتقد..وكل يوم أقول بلاش أجاوب النهارده أسيب السؤال 
> ...


 *النور نورك يا ناريمان و الله.. طبعا انت اكيد فاكرة المسابقة دى لانك اكتسحتيها* 
*ده انت كنت بتضعي الاجابة قبل ما المنتدي يحولني عشان اشوف مشاركة السؤال بتاعتي* 

*دايما منورة يا ناريمان بوجودك المتميز و مشاركاتك الجميلة 

  تقبلي تحياتي 
*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *عصـــــــــــــــــــام*
> 
> حبيبى يا عص
> 
> من أجمل شخصيات المنتدى عصام
> بأحبك جدا جدا على المستوى الشخصى والإنسانى
> وبأفرح جدا لما بأقرأ موضوعاتك أو مشاركاتك
> وتغمرنى السعادة حينما نتواصل فى أى من موضوعات المنتدى
> لم تسنح لى الفرصة أن أقابلك وجها لوجه لكن مكانتك محفورة فى قلبى
> ...



*حبيب قلبي ابو لبنى* 
*ربنا يعلم مدى حبى و تقديري لك.. و زى ما انت قولت على الرغم من اننا لم نتقابل حتى الان الا اني فعلا بحبك في الله و و اتمنى من الله اننا نتقابل في اقرب فرصة* 
*في انتظار تواجدك و نشاطك يابوحميد لان انا شخصيا باستمتع جداً بمواضيعك و قد ايه كنت مفتقدك جداً لما غيبت عن المنتدى فترة طويلة و فرحت جداً برجوعك يا صديقي العزيز * 

*ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك يا احمد * 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## اليمامة

محطة أخرى جميلة قربتنا من شخصية بسيطة ومحبوبة 
دكتور عصام 
سعدت جدا أن أقرئك عن قرب وألمس بعض جوانب شخصيتك المتزنة ذات اللياقة واللباقة العالية 
اختياراتك كانت جميلة وتحمل ذكريات سعيدة 
أتذكر جيدا موضوعك أحمر أبيض أسود ..كان رائعا الحقيقية 
قرأته ولا أتذكر ان كنت شاركت فيه أم لا ..ولكننى أتذكر جيدا أننى لما قرأته لمس شىء داخلى 

كل الشكر لك ولبوكى على محطاتها الرائعة

----------


## عصام كابو

> محطة أخرى جميلة قربتنا من شخصية بسيطة ومحبوبة 
> دكتور عصام 
> سعدت جدا أن أقرئك عن قرب وألمس بعض جوانب شخصيتك المتزنة ذات اللياقة واللباقة العالية 
> اختياراتك كانت جميلة وتحمل ذكريات سعيدة 
> أتذكر جيدا موضوعك أحمر أبيض أسود ..كان رائعا الحقيقية 
> قرأته ولا أتذكر ان كنت شاركت فيه أم لا ..ولكننى أتذكر جيدا أننى لما قرأته لمس شىء داخلى 
> 
> كل الشكر لك ولبوكى على محطاتها الرائعة


*انا اللي باشكرك يا ندى على كلامك الجميل في حقي.. ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك في صحتك و في اولادك*
*نورتي القطار و الموضوع و الدنيا كلها* 

*تقبلى تحياتي*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بجد أنتا أخ جميل جدا ً يا عصام

مع اللي بحبهم مهما كانوا بيحولوا يستفزون  أو يهزروا معايا مبفكرش أني أفكر أضيق من كلامهم بالعكس بهزر معاهم دون أي تجريح عشان ميفكروش يخسروني

مازلت مصر على صنية بسبوسه زي اللي كلتها من سنتين


فاكر  سحور الزبادي كان يوم جميل

السنادي أتسحرنا مع واحد عايش جنبك في قطر وهو حامل المسك والسحور كان نقصك بجد


بجد أنا بحب المنتدى لاني عشت فيه لقائات أجمل من بعض وبكون بحريتي معاكم لأنكم جميعا ً أخوات أفاضل
*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *بجد أنتا أخ جميل جدا ً يا عصام
> 
> مع اللي بحبهم مهما كانوا بيحولوا يستفزون  أو يهزروا معايا مبفكرش أني أفكر أضيق من كلامهم بالعكس بهزر معاهم دون أي تجريح عشان ميفكروش يخسروني
> 
> مازلت مصر على صنية بسبوسه زي اللي كلتها من سنتين
> 
> 
> فاكر  سحور الزبادي كان يوم جميل
> 
> ...


*انت اللي جميل يا حسام بجد* 

*و الله اليوم ده كان روعة و ذكرياته لسه في بالي من ساعتها*
*لسه فاكر صينية البسبوسة.. المرة الجاية هاجيب معايا واحدة تانية ان شاء الله*

*بجد انا باعتز بيك و بصداقتك يا حُس.. ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك* 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*انا حماده انا راجل  راجل يا حمادة
منور يا دكتور والله انا استمتعت بالمحطه بتاعتك دى وانت من الناس القلائل الى بحترم فعلا تواجدهم واحب اتعامل معاهم كمان على المستوى الشخصى وبكون سعيد جدا لما بتكون متواجد فى القاهره واقابلك انا وانت واحمد صلاح وعزيزى الزملكاوى دائما حسام عمر ابو خطين حمر 



على فكره انا بردو مصر على انك شبه الراجل الى عامل الاعلان بتاع بريل 

وهووووب بوب بوب بوب متخليش الدمعة تفط*

----------


## drmustafa

مفاجأة جميلة 
دكتور عصام سايق القطر 
وايه اختار محطات جميلة بجد 
سعدت بمتابعة اختياراتك 
واكيد انت عارف انك من  شخصيات المنتدى اللي لها معزة خاصة عندي 

بوكي شكراً.. ثم شكراً ثم ........شكراً

----------


## loly_h

*سبحان الله ...

هما كدا الأهلاويــــة

أدب

ذوق

رقى



بشكرك جدا عصام

كانت محطات ممتعة أوى سعيدة إنى إتعرفت عليها

ودمت بكل خيـر

او بمعنى افصح 

دمت اهـــــلاويـــــــا 

ويسلــم إختيارك بوكاية  

شكرا يابيبتى ...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

محطة جميلة وتلقائية بتعكس شخصية الضيف فعلا المتسمة بالجمال والتلقائية مع رقى فى التعامل مع الجميع وبلا استثناء 
كنت سعيدة جدا يا دكتور عصام بجد بمتابعة حوارك النهاردة ويمكن دى اول مرة اقترب من حضرتك انسانيا واعرف تفاصيل كتير عن شخصيتك من خلال الحوار الممتع دا ... 
 



> *
> 
> مشرفي قاعة المناقشات و بالأخص جيهان محمد على: كان الله في عونكم بجد.. بس معلش طبيعة القاعة هي الاختلاف فى الرأي*



اشكرك يا دكتور جدا ويمكن تفهمك وتفهم ناس كتير عقلاء ومنصفين لطبيعة دورنا وطبيعة القاعة المرهقة لاى مشرف بيقوم بمتابعتها وتهيئة جو مثالى او حتى طبيعى للحوار بيهون كتير على الواحد وبيخليه يصمد فى مواجهة العواصف اللى بتقابله من وقت لاخر 

تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة والتوفيق دائما واتفضل هدية متواضعة واكيد هاتفرحك  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *شكراً يا بوكي على اتاحة الفرصة لي للحوار معاكي  في احد مواضيعك اللي دايما باشم فيها رائحة الجو العائلي* 
> *
> و يا رب دايما نتجمع معاكي و مع مواضيعك اللذيذة 
> تقبلي تحياتي*


يا فندم الشكر موصول لك انت نورت المحطات  :f: 

يا رب يا عصام يديم علينا اللمة الحلوة
*************
اليمامة
د/مصطفى
لولي

أنا أيضاً لن أمل من شكركم لتشجعيكم الغالي.. بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## حسام عمر

> *انت اللي جميل يا حسام بجد* 
> 
> *و الله اليوم ده كان روعة و ذكرياته لسه في بالي من ساعتها*
> *لسه فاكر صينية البسبوسة.. المرة الجاية هاجيب معايا واحدة تانية ان شاء الله*
> 
> *بجد انا باعتز بيك و بصداقتك يا حُس.. ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك* 
> 
> *تقبل تحياتي*


المرادي عاوز البسبوسه بالفستق

----------


## ابن البلد

::   :: 

الله عليك يا دكتور هههههههههههههه
أنا بقه عايزك متسيبش المنتدى أبدا علشان الأهلي يفضل يفوز هههه

اللقاء ممتع جدا جدا جدا جدا
مع كبير الأهلاوية هههه والكابووو 

بشكرك دكتور عصام على التشجيع وحماسكم وتشجعيكم فعلا هو اللي بيقويني على الإستمرار

وإن شاء الله يتم دمج بعض القاعات 
لكن قاعة الوطن العربي لا يمكن الإستغناء عنها حاليا وهي عايزة بس شوية نشاط
ربنا يقويني ونظبطها جميعا سويا

سعدت جدا وأنبسطت جدا وضحكت جدا 
جدا جدا ههههههههههه من اللقاء وخصوصا لما أفتكرت السحور هههههههه
تعالى أنت بس في رمضان الجاي ونعملك أحلي سحور ومتقلقش هيكون متظبط عنده أجدعها بتاع عربية فول 
 :: 

نهارك سعيد يا دكتور وصباحك لذيذ
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

شوفت كنت هنسي بوكي بوكي
بشكرك جدا يا بوكي بجد أنت سبب في إدخال الفرحة والإنبساط على قلوبنا جميعا
ربنا يخليكي لينا 
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> أحمر.. أبيض.. أسود
> الموضوع ده قريب من نفسي قوي.. انا عملته قبل حدوث الثورة بعام كامل.. و  كنت اتمنى اني اشوف التفاف الشعب المصري حول رمز الوطن.. علم مصر الغالية..  و احتفائهم به و تقديرهم و تعزيزهم له.. و لما حدثت الثورة و شوفت قد ايه  علم مصر بكافة الأشكال و الاحجام بقى موجود في كل مكان.. مش قادر اوصف لك  انا كنت سعيد قد ايه*


 
.......وعجبي!






تجدون التفاصيل هنا*  
أحمر.. أبيض.. أسود*

----------


## عصام كابو

*أعتذر لكل من شارك في الموضوع عن التأخير في الرد نظرا لانشغالي في متابعة الاحداث في مصر طوال الاسبوع الماضى

  *

----------


## عصام كابو

> *انا حماده انا راجل  راجل يا حمادة
> منور يا دكتور والله انا استمتعت بالمحطه بتاعتك دى وانت من الناس القلائل الى بحترم فعلا تواجدهم واحب اتعامل معاهم كمان على المستوى الشخصى وبكون سعيد جدا لما بتكون متواجد فى القاهره واقابلك انا وانت واحمد صلاح وعزيزى الزملكاوى دائما حسام عمر ابو خطين حمر 
> 
> 
> 
> على فكره انا بردو مصر على انك شبه الراجل الى عامل الاعلان بتاع بريل 
> 
> وهووووب بوب بوب بوب متخليش الدمعة تفط*




*النور نورك يا زيزو يا حبيب قلبي* 
*شكرا على كلامك الطيب عني.. و ربنا يعلم انت فعلاً لك عندي معزة خاصة* 

*تعرف اني بدأت اصدق اني شبه الراجل اللي بيعمل اعلانات بيريل* 

**


*ان شاء الله لازم اشوفك لما انزل الصيف الجاي يا زيزو.. أوكي* 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## عصام كابو

> مفاجأة جميلة 
> دكتور عصام سايق القطر 
> وايه اختار محطات جميلة بجد 
> سعدت بمتابعة اختياراتك 
> واكيد انت عارف انك من  شخصيات المنتدى اللي لها معزة خاصة عندي 
> 
> بوكي شكراً.. ثم شكراً ثم ........شكراً


*أهلاً أهلاً د. مصطفى.. نورت الدنيا كلها* 

*بجد انا باعتز بمعرفة حضرتك جداً.. و أشكرك على حضورك و متابعتك*

*بارك الله فيك و لك* 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *سبحان الله ...
> 
> هما كدا الأهلاويــــة
> 
> أدب
> 
> ذوق
> 
> رقى
> ...



*لولي.. اهلاً اهلاً فنانة المنتدى.. صاحبة التصميمات البديعة * 

*اولا شكراً على التصميم الجميل ده يا لولي.. اسمحيلي احتفظ بيه عندي* 

*ثانياً شكراً ايضاً على حضورك و متابعتك للمحطات و انا بجد سعيد بوجودك الجميل*

*شوفي بقى يا لولي.. مهما كان الانتماء الرياضي فده فى رأيي لا يقارن بانتماء اهل بلد الغريب العظام*
*السويس بلد الابطال و رمز الانتماء الوطني.. انحني تقديراً و اجلالاً لشعب السويس الباسل*
*دمتي سويسية.. مصرية.. وطنية.. أختي الفاضلة*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## عصام كابو

> محطة جميلة وتلقائية بتعكس شخصية الضيف فعلا المتسمة بالجمال والتلقائية مع رقى فى التعامل مع الجميع وبلا استثناء 
> كنت سعيدة جدا يا دكتور عصام بجد بمتابعة حوارك النهاردة ويمكن دى اول مرة اقترب من حضرتك انسانيا واعرف تفاصيل كتير عن شخصيتك من خلال الحوار الممتع دا ... 
>  
> 
> اشكرك يا دكتور جدا ويمكن تفهمك وتفهم ناس كتير عقلاء ومنصفين لطبيعة دورنا وطبيعة القاعة المرهقة لاى مشرف بيقوم بمتابعتها وتهيئة جو مثالى او حتى طبيعى للحوار بيهون كتير على الواحد وبيخليه يصمد فى مواجهة العواصف اللى بتقابله من وقت لاخر 
> 
> تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة والتوفيق دائما واتفضل هدية متواضعة واكيد هاتفرحك



*أهلاً بيكي يا جيهان.. منورة كعادتك دائماً*

*ياااااااااااه كل الكلام ده عن العبدلله .. ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك في صحتك و عمرك* 

*اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي في كل شئ داخل او خارج المنتدى * 
*و اكرر مساندتي لك في مهمتك الصعبة في ادارة قاعة بثقل قاعة المناقشات*

*اخيراً ألف شكر على الهدية الجميلة.. و تقبلي كل الشكر و التقدير و التحية*

----------


## عصام كابو

> المرادي عاوز البسبوسه بالفستق


*تحت أمرك يا باشا*

----------


## عصام كابو

> الله عليك يا دكتور هههههههههههههه
> أنا بقه عايزك متسيبش المنتدى أبدا علشان الأهلي يفضل يفوز هههه
> 
> اللقاء ممتع جدا جدا جدا جدا
> مع كبير الأهلاوية هههه والكابووو 
> 
> بشكرك دكتور عصام على التشجيع وحماسكم وتشجعيكم فعلا هو اللي بيقويني على الإستمرار
> 
> وإن شاء الله يتم دمج بعض القاعات 
> ...


*أحمد باشا صلاح.. الكابير قوي قوي* 

*شكرا على حضورك يا بوحميد و مشاركتك و تواجدك اللي اسعدني جداً* 

*ههههههههههههههه* 
*ظبّطلي السحور السنة الجاية بقى.. لان اكيد امين الشرطة اللي قاعد مكان حمادة الدولي زمانه مشغول في التحرير * 

*ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك في صحتك و اولادك يابوحميد.. و يارب دايما متجمعين في الخير.. جوه وبره المنتدى* 

*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## عصام كابو

> .......وعجبي!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تجدون التفاصيل هنا*  
> أحمر.. أبيض.. أسود*



 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الاستاذ عصام كابو 
سعيد بجد انى اتعرفت عليك من خلال المحطة الجميلة بتاعة حضرتك 
واضح انك انسان بسيط خفيف الظل ذو ملامح مصرية خالصة
بالتوفيق واشكرك

----------

